# The election and the News



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I got rid of cable so I'm stuck watching ABC News and I'm laughing. All these talking heads are so sad and confused. I'm not sure who the blonde lady is but she is almost in tears.

Everyone is shocked and I'm loving it. They just don't get it.

I'm also insulted AND proud how they are "blaming" white males for Hillary's (presumptive) defeat.

I also think it's funny how they are now claiming Bernie would've beat Trump. Well if YOU (the media) and the DNC wouldn't have cheated Bernie out of the nomination then maybe you would've found out if that is true.

The media, the DNC and Hillary lied, cheated, stole and now the chickens are coming home to roost.

Long live the Republic!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its all about the whitelash Baby! I never did get my parade, or my special day of recognition, instead I saw my fellow middle class disappear and my tax dollars wasted and redistributed. Well ..... this over worked, middle aged, damn good looking, slightly robust around the middle, and highly intelligent white man will take the whitelash.

Emotional Van Jones: How do I explain this to my children? - CNN Video


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Its all about the whitelash Baby! I never did get my parade, or my special day of recognition, instead I saw my fellow middle class disappear and my tax dollars wasted and redistributed. Well ..... this over worked, middle aged, damn good looking, slightly robust around the middle, and highly intelligent white man will take the whitelash.
> 
> Emotional Van Jones: How do I explain this to my children? - CNN Video


"I have Muslim friends texting me asking if I should leave the country. I have immigrants (*read illegals) who are terrified".

Boo-FN-hoo!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hell, I've already awoke to people I work with spouting off about moving. I told them I've felt insulted and betrayed for the last eight years, but I didn't run to another country because my widdle feelings got hurt. If they have no more loyalty to their native country than this, let them leave, whining assed little snowflakes.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And as far as explaining it to your children? How about saying ,"Well, the process worked and the majority of Americans spoke their mind."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I got rid of cable so I'm stuck watching ABC News and I'm laughing. All these talking heads are so sad and confused. I'm not sure who the blonde lady is but she is almost in tears.
> 
> Everyone is shocked and I'm loving it. They just don't get it.
> 
> ...


Astute commentary Sasquatch. They knew her criminality and did everything possible to lie and cover for her. After all they feel way smarter than everyone else and it's for the unenlightend ones own good. The only thing more fun to watch would be to see them have to assimilate to Islamic culture. Hey, isn't that what they wanted for us unenlightend ones?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> "I have Muslim friends texting me asking if I should leave the country. I have immigrants (*read illegals) who are terrified".
> 
> Boo-FN-hoo!


Teaching moment. Be a citizen. obey the laws. Assimilate and mostly likely you will experience few if any issues. Also, the left will say anything to win. Most of it is made up. Pay attention to alternate news sources to get views not approved by the propaganda arm of the DNC.

Or ride out of town on your goats. Your choice.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG! I have to say, I can't stop smiling and had to wipe off a few happy tears. My inbox has 38 new happy emails from relatives 

"..Election coverage was so intense in Russia that at least one news commentator joked that voters in Moscow were looking for places to cast ballots for Trump."

VIA: Russia celebrates as Trump takes White House on Election Day - NY Daily News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

CNN currently trying to spin that Trump has an "enemies list" and "has a long memory" as fear mongering. The left still accusing others of what the left actually does when in power.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Teaching moment. Be a citizen. obey the laws. Assimilate and mostly like you will experience few if any issues. Also, the left will say anything to win. Most of it is made up. Pay attention to alternate news sources to get views not approved by the propaganda arm of the DNC.
> 
> Or ride out of town on your goats. Your choice.


 Gets my vote for post of the day.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

RedLion said:


> CNN currently trying to spin that Trump has an "enemies list" and "has a long memory" as fear mongering. The left still accusing others of what the left actually does when in power.


then may he start scratching names off one at a time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Hell, I've already awoke to people I work with spouting off about moving. I told them I've felt insulted and betrayed for the last eight years, but I didn't run to another country because my widdle feelings got hurt. If they have no more loyalty to their native country than this, let them leave, whining assed little snowflakes.


I work with a lot of Liberals and it's a good day. They are all very quiet, staying in their cubicle or office and not talking to anyone. The silence is golden!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

For the first time in my life I watched "The View" this morning. I wanted to see if Whoopie Goldberg was going to leave the country as she promised to do if Trump won the election. Of course she never mentioned it, so I can only assume that she lied to us. Just like a Dem, promise you something, get your hopes up, then jerk the rug out from under you.

While watching this piece of garbage I was informed that I voted for Trump because I am White Male who is a sexist and also a racist. Gee, it was like they knew me personally.......not. About the only good thing about the show was how panicked the moronic hosts were.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> CNN currently trying to spin that Trump has an "enemies list" and "has a long memory" as fear mongering. The left still accusing others of what the left actually does when in power.


Well if that's what they want...

I say give it to them!

Go to Jail all of you corrupt freaking POSs so that at least the next generations will learn!!!!

Long Live Trump the Punisher!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think those that said they would leave if Trump wins should be badgered about it incessantly until they leave or Trump completes his time in office.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*lock her up!!!*


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

" NEWS BREAK " January 21 ,2017 , President Trump signs a order to ship all Muslims ,all illegals out of the country . " best dream I have had in months " my afternoon nap .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How many FOX news watchers are watching CNN and MSNBC tonight ?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Happened to meet a young lady last night who was most upset about the results. Seems as though she's on obama's dream act plan; and can't become a US Citizen for 6 years. Why I asked; no knowing. Seems that her dad has to qualify for citizenship and can't for six years since he's committed domestic violence (felony in CA), had a DUI with injury, and a couple of "drug related offenses." After meeting her and seeing her demise - I commented to my wife - I won't miss her and our country SURE as HELL won't miss him.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> How many FOX news watchers are watching CNN and MSNBC tonight ?


I flipped all three.

Favorite moment was on MSNBC right after FOX called it. The crowd at Trump's rally was going nuts. MSNBC didn't know why. They thought the crowd was expected Trump on stage when they were just reacting to the "call." Then I flipped to CNN and they were not sure how long it might take to get a "call" on the election while on the bottom of the screen it says: "Hillary concedes to Trump." LOL


----------

